# Blown 330D update



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

New engine and turbo needed. Under warranty. 

Only bummer is that it will take a few weeks. The mighty Zafira was just too much on my run to Torbay on Friday, so I changed it for a - wait for it - Mondeo estate. Nice. Apparantly I am getting a Signum in a couple of days. :roll:

On plus side - we are of to India for a month in a couple of weeks, so having an Avis hire car will save a fortune in Heathrow parking charges - drop it off on the 26th - pick up another on the 29th Dec. I can cope with a average hack for a couple of weeks for that


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Every cloud eh?
The month in India sounds great, the Ford less so, but at least you get a new engine and save a Â£Â£Â£!
Do you know if you'll get a Euro IV compliant unit?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Do you know if you'll get a Euro IV compliant unit?


That's #1 question on my agenda when D Lovett calls tomorrow to confirm their cause of action. How different are the lumps-what do you reckon?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Not really sure - could it be as simple as "same hardware, different map"?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Nowt wrong wi' Mondeos.

Snobs.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Nowt wrong wi' Mondeos.
> 
> Snobs.


Exactly the sort of comment I expect from a scooby driver :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Dam....
I think I just proved your point :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

How many miles Gary and what actually went wrong? Seriously though, ColDiTT had a new turbo in his 530d, amongst other problems. I'm guessing that you removed the T***** B** prior to having the car inspected!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> How many miles Gary and what actually went wrong? Seriously though, ColDiTT had a new turbo in his 530d, amongst other problems. I'm guessing that you removed the T***** B** prior to having the car inspected!


50K hard miles. Post service- oil seal failed; causing poor oil feed to turbo; causing turbo failiure; subsequent overall oil loss caused total engine seizure. Just one of those things.

It is a different turbo installation to the 185hp 530d that Coliditt experienced failiure with. There was a spate of 185hp 530d and 330d 50-70k mile turbo failiures, the 204hp had turbo and oil cooling uprated for heavier duty cycle. Which is great as long as oil actually gets to the turbo.

What's a Tuning Box?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> What's a Tuning Box?


Dunno, mate, I was thinking of someone else. :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

SOrry to hear this...

I put NOS on my lexus partly because I was gutted that 330d BMWs could keep up with the Standard car. I thought they were very impressive.

Hope yours works out in the end.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

garyc said:


> New engine and turbo needed. Under warranty.
> 
> Apparantly I am getting a Signum in a couple of days. :roll:


Did you end up getting a Signum? I'm looking at 3.2litre V6 models at the moment ... used prices look too good to be true after the Audi prices I've become accustomed to.

What's your opinion of it?

Matt


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Not driven a Signum but I like the look of them and the used prices.

No point asking the SNOBS that post on this thread though  :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Not driven a Signum but I like the look of them and the used prices.
> 
> No point asking the SNOBS that post on this thread though  :wink:


ouch! :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Not driven a Signum but I like the look of them and the used prices.
> 
> No point asking the SNOBS that post on this thread though  :wink:


I won't give you my opinion of the 3.2V6 in the Omega I'm about to trade then....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

che6mw said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > New engine and turbo needed. Under warranty.
> ...


It was alright. Good torquey cruiser, plenty of interior space esp. rear leg room. Wouldn't buy a new one, but given VX depn a late model low mileage one would probably be a good buy for gen motorway work etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

UPDATE:

Car fixed - although I am now in India, so won't be picking it up until the 30 Dec.

Got message from garage:

New engine, turbo, intercooler, inlet manifolds, exhaust.

Damage to turbo, 2 melted pistons (first they'd seen), swarf in manifolds plus a host of other bits.

Warranty cost Â£8K.   

Laugh all you like. BMW have handled it impeccably under warranty, unlike Audi who previously quibbled over Â£150 replacement glass after my brand new RS4 locked me out after 3 days ownership necessitating a break in.

Anyway, back to the beach for me.......

Happy Xmas All.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Good news Gary - happy holidays to you too!


----------

